# baby back carrier needed



## firmfoot (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm desparately looking for a lightweight baby back carrier. Gerry and Kokopax no longer have them and I would love to buy something like that with a light aluminum frame. Does anyone know of something like that or have one I could buy? Ill buy from anywhere in Canada or the USA.


If you know of any other similar carriers please let me know.


----------



## MyMotheringPath (Oct 20, 2016)

All I know of is Patapum http://patapum.com/ I loved the back carry for my older toddler. They don't have an aluminum frame though.


----------



## mumto1 (Feb 17, 2016)

*Mec?*

https://www.mec.ca/en/products/gear/kid-transport/child-carrier-backpacks/c/1258


----------

